# dyndns webserver



## xenox (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe probleme mit dyndns. 
-habe mich bei dyndns.org registiert.
-daten in den t-sinus 154dsl eingetragen.
-port für nat-> virtualserver freigeschaltet(80 intern und öffentlich)
-iis gestartet. es läuft. kann über meinen 2.rechner meine homepage aufrufen.
-mit ping "homepage.dyndns.org"  bekomme ich antwort.


wenn ich im browser meine  "homepage.dyndns.org"  aufrufe, sehe, daß die seite zwar gefunden wird. kann aber nicht angezeigt werden, wa mache ich da falsh?
muß ich weitere einstellungen am router oder im windows  machen?
habe mit windows 2000/XP und apache webserver auch probiert, ohne ergbnis.

nach eine weile sehe ich " The page cannot be displayed ..."
bin dankbar für tips

grüsse


----------



## IRQ (19. Februar 2004)

Ich denke ein Forum sollte reichen. Teil uns doch mal deine Webseite mit.


----------

